# cooler master nepton 240m + Flüssigmetall Kurze Frage



## H3adex (2. März 2017)

*cooler master nepton 240m + Flüssigmetall Kurze Frage*

Hey, bei der cooler master nepton 240m ist der kupferblock leicht geriffelt - gibt es da nicht probleme mit dem flüssigmetall? 

hab da mal ein bild angehängt

würde mich über flotte antwort freuen


----------



## Chimera (2. März 2017)

*AW: cooler master nepton 240m + Flüssigmetall Kurze Frage*

Warum sollt es da Probleme geben? Die einzigen Probleme mit Flüssigmetall sind: Kontakt mit Alu, da greift es an und frisst es auf und dass es Strom leitet. Ob da nun Rillen, Furchen oder gar Löcher drin sind, ist der Pampe ziemlich egal  Übrigens, solche "Rillen" sind ja auch der Grund, warum man WLP nutzt. Wären IHS und Coldplate absolut plan (selbst im Mikrobereich), müsst man gar keine Pampe verwenden, um die Unebenheiten auszugleichen.


----------



## H3adex (2. März 2017)

*AW: cooler master nepton 240m + Flüssigmetall Kurze Frage*

naja im normalfall sind da keine so großen rillen - daher hab ich auch gefragt war mir nicht so sicher ob ich da jetzt mehr drauf klatschen soll oder was auch immer aber wenn das einfach so klappt dann isses doch toll  

vielen dank für die hilfe  jetzt nurnoch auf dhl warten xD


----------



## Chimera (2. März 2017)

*AW: cooler master nepton 240m + Flüssigmetall Kurze Frage*

Nun, Rillen gab es auch schon bei Noctua Kühlern, solange die nicht 2mm tief sind, ist es echt vernachlässigbar  War bei meinem ersten Noctua erst auch geschockt, als ich die Rillen sah. Dachte erst "Krass, ein high-end Premium-Kühler und dann solche Furchen in der Coldplate?", aber als ich dann beim Kollegen sah, dass es normal ist und die Kühlleistung dadurch nicht schlechter ist, kratzte es mich nicht mehr gross. Wobei ich eh allgemein kein Fan vom Flüssigmetall bin, denn der Reinigungsaufwand, den man bei nem Kühlerwechsel später mal hat, ist mir persönlich einfach zu extrem gewesen  Zumal ich bisher mit jeder guten WLP eigentlich imemr zufriedenstellende Werte erreicht hab


----------



## H3adex (2. März 2017)

*AW: cooler master nepton 240m + Flüssigmetall Kurze Frage*

okay also ich habs gerade alles eingebaut und es war falsch - durch die rillen kommt das Flüssigmetall nicht an den kühler und die heatpipe beim 

erster versuch 61 crad im bios 
zweiter versuch (mehr flüssigmetall draufgemacht) 35 crad im idle (windows) (hatte rund 30 crad mit normaler paste) 

wenn ich mir den kühl körper anschau ist dort keinerlei Metall drauf 


irgendwelche tipps ?

im anhang ein bild im idle bei 100% lüfterspeed (was ja nicht der sinn der sache ist), und mit prime 95 (1 min laufzeit)


----------



## H3adex (2. März 2017)

*AW: cooler master nepton 240m + Flüssigmetall Kurze Frage*

okay scheinbar Problem gelöst - idle 25 grad bei rund 20 grad zimmer Temperatur , 100% last unter prime 50 crad bei 4,6ghz Übertaktung - komisch ist jedoch das ich fast die komplette spritze mit Flüssigmetall gebraucht habe ^^


----------



## S!lent dob (3. März 2017)

*AW: cooler master nepton 240m + Flüssigmetall Kurze Frage*

Komische, hab bei mir nur einen erbsengroßen Klecks gebraucht. Scheint ja extrem uneben/unplan zu sein


----------



## H3adex (3. März 2017)

*AW: cooler master nepton 240m + Flüssigmetall Kurze Frage*

ja hab doch oben geschrieben das dort richtige rillen drinn sind , daher hab ich hier auch extra nachgefragt ^^


----------



## Chimera (3. März 2017)

*AW: cooler master nepton 240m + Flüssigmetall Kurze Frage*

Nochmals, solche Rillen sind normal bei vielen Herstellern (vorallem dem Zeugs von CoolerMaster). Hab eher die Vermutung, dass entweder Abstandshalter nicht ganz passten und/oder das IHS der CPU nicht grad plan ist  Zum Vergleich: der Kollege hat bei seinem Coolermaster Hyper 612S auch die Thermalgrizzly Flüssigmetall genommen und da waren auch Rillen drin, dennoch kühlte es gut. Da auch er erst glaubte, dass diese Rillen negativ sein könnten, hat er die Coldplate komplett glatt poliert und siehe da, es gab nen Tempiunterschied von 0,1-0,2°C.
Wenn dich die Rillen aber stören, dann ab in den Baumarkt, kaufst dir 800-er, 1000-er und Polierschleifpapier, schon kannst du die Coldplate plan schleifen (natürlich mit Garantieverlust, selbstverständlich). Und wen ndu die Garantie nicht verlieren willst, dann nimm einfach ne gute WLP, wie die Cryonaut von Thermalgrizzly oder die CoolerMaster Master Liquid Nano, die sind nicht viel schlechter als das Flüssigmetallzeugs, lassen sich aber um Welten einfacher auftragen. Bei Flüssigmetall braucht es übrigens nur ein kleines Tröpfen, welches man dann auch gut auf dem ganzen IHS verteilen muss. Ist halt ne scheiss Arbeit, doch kommt man nicht drum rum. Wenn du zu viel Flüssigmetall drauf tust, riskierst du gar den Tod deines Mobos. Denn es muss nur ein Mü(!) davon auf ein elektrisches Bauteil (z.B. in den Sockel) kommen, schon macht es den Trip über den Jordan.
Bzgl. dem Kontakt würd ich nun erst mal kontrollieren, ob alle Distanzstücke auch richtig platziert waren. Dann würd ich mal kontrollieren, wie eigentlich das IHS ist. Dazu ne feine Schicht normale (Billig-)WLP auftragen, Kühler montieren und dann abnehmen, um den Abdruck zu begucken. Übrigens, es gibt auch ne einfachere Lösung als diese doofen Spritzen zum auftragen, die halt wirklich eher was für Pros ist: das Pad von denen. Das muss man nur zwischen Coldplate und IHS legen, Kühler anziehen, CPU aufheizen damit das Pad (Coolaboratory Metall Pad heisst es) flüssig wird, danach abkühlen lassen und fertig. Verteilt sich einfacher als diese Flüssigmetallpampen aus der Spritze, da es halt ein fester Körper ist und durch den Schmelzvorgang sollt es sich eben auch besser den Unebenheiten anpassen. Aaaaber eben, die aktuell besten normalen WLPs sind kaum schlechter als diese Flüssigmetallsachen (hier mal ein ältere Ranking, da siehst du: das Metall Pad ist nur 3°C besser als normale WLP: Results: Air-Cooled GPU; Medium Mounting Pressure - Thermal Paste Comparison, Part Two: 39 Products Get Tested).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H3adex (3. März 2017)

*AW: cooler master nepton 240m + Flüssigmetall Kurze Frage*

danke für die ausführliche Antwort. wielang dauert es ca bis die flüssig metallpaste etwas härter wird ? hab gestern nochmal bissl rumgefummelt und nachgeschaut soweit ist alles io temperaturen im idle nach 20h sind maximal 30crad , temperaturen prime (100%last bei 4.6ghz @1.25volt) maximal 50crad nach 4h


----------



## Chimera (3. März 2017)

*AW: cooler master nepton 240m + Flüssigmetall Kurze Frage*

Flüssigmetall aus der Spritze wird erst härter, wenn es abkühlt bzw. richtig hart wird es nie. Das ist ja bissel die Krux an dem Zeugs. Wenn es aushärten würde, dann wär es doch auch in der Spritze schon hart, oder  ? Was anderes ist das Liquid Metall Pad, das ist im Urzustand eben schon (wie ein Kaugummi) etwas härter, denke mal, es hat auch ne andere Zusammensetzung. Gibt von EKWB auch so was (siehe hier: Search results for: 'tim'  – EK Webshop), was ähnlich zu funzen scheint wie das Metall Pad, aber damals im test von PCGH sogar deutlich schlechter abschnitt als normale Pasten. Zudem war es bissel heikler in der Anwendung, da der Schmelzpunkt eben nicht sonderlich hoch lag.
Nun, auf alle Fälle weisst du jetzt, warum ich Flüssigmetall gar nicht mag (auch wenn meine Erfahrungen damit doch schon Jahre zurückliegen). Ich hatte damals das Problem, dass zwar das IHS noch relativ einfach zu reinigen war, aber der Kühlerboden...da hab ich mir fast nen Wolf geholt vom scheuern  Seither setze ich lieber auf gute WLPs, wie die Prolimatech PK-1 und PK-3, die Thermalgrizzly Cryonaut, usw. Klar, kosten halt auch nicht wenig, doch im Verhältnis zu Flüssigmetall ist halt nur schon die einfachere Anwendung den Preis wert


----------

